# debian 4 ispconfig version: 2.2.25



## volkerlh (8. Sep. 2008)

hi,

ich habe heute debian 4 etch mit ispconfig installiert...
soweit super beeindruckt und alles funktioniert...

ich habe einen kunden angelegt und nun kommt meine frage.

wenn ich ein neus web anlege und neue user (user/email) anlege, wie kann ich es realisieren, das diese das gleiche verzeichniss nutzen können...?
Anstatt webx_user1 im ordner webx_user1 soll z.b. webx_user2 auch auf den inhalt des user 1 zugreifen können oder umgekehrt...

Gruß volker


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2008)

Das geht nicht, ansonsten wären es ja keine eigenständigen User.


----------



## volkerlh (9. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Das geht nicht, ansonsten wären es ja keine eigenständigen User.


Kann man den keine weiteren FTP Accounts anlegen für einen User.?


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

Der User ist der FTP Account. Du scheinst Kunden und User zu verwechslen. Für einen Kunden kannst Du beliebig viele Websites und FTP Accounts anlegen.


----------



## volkerlh (9. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Der User ist der FTP Account. Du scheinst Kunden und User zu verwechslen. Für einen Kunden kannst Du beliebig viele Websites und FTP Accounts anlegen.


nene, ich verwechsel das schon nicht,
meine frage lautet einfach...
wenn ich meinen kunden anlege und auch einen ftp account (unter: user & email ) bekomme ich ja für jeden angelegten ein neues web als unter web... richtig?
geht es nicht, das ich für einen web mehrere accounts anlegen kann, die auf das gleiche web zugreifen können.? weil wir sind meherere kollegen die die gleiche page bearbeiten...
und wenn ich jedem nen neuen account zuweise, kommt keiner auf das eigentliche web...

so meine ich das


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

> geht es nicht, das ich für einen web mehrere accounts anlegen kann, die auf das gleiche web zugreifen können.? weil wir sind meherere kollegen die die gleiche page bearbeiten...


Nerin, das geht nicht. Zumindest nict in ISPConfig 2, da es system user verwendet. ISPConfig 3 hat virtuelle User, da geht das.


----------



## volkerlh (9. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Nerin, das geht nicht. Zumindest nict in ISPConfig 2, da es system user verwendet. ISPConfig 3 hat virtuelle User, da geht das.



Hi...

ist denn ein upgrade von 2 auf 3 ohne probleme möglich.?
oder muss ich komplett neu installieren.?


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

Ein Update ist nicht möglich da die Systemvoraussetzungen für ISPConfig 2 und 3 sehr verschieden sind.


----------



## volkerlh (9. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Ein Update ist nicht möglich da die Systemvoraussetzungen für ISPConfig 2 und 3 sehr verschieden sind.


ok, das hilft mir schonmal weiter, danke...
bevor ich jetzt großartig suche, gibts ein howto zur deinstallation von 2.?
das ich 3 neu aufsetzen kann.?


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

Du wirst den Rechner formatieren müssen und dann das Linux anhand der Installationsanleitung die Du im ispconfig 3.0.0.6 Beta tar.gz findest neu aufsetzen.


----------



## volkerlh (9. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Du wirst den Rechner formatieren müssen und dann das Linux anhand der Installationsanleitung die Du im ispconfig 3.0.0.6 Beta tar.gz findest neu aufsetzen.


*grins* sowas dachte ich mir schon, bin ich ja froh, das ich nichts weiter als isp... 2 drauf habe... der rest geht ja fix 

danke dir erstmal...


----------

